# My PI-IBS-D living nightmare -please help!



## KatePawley3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi I'm Kate and I'm 22. I'm new to this group so I apologise for my lack off know how (and probable misuse of the terminology on here) .

I've read a few peoples stories on here and thought I'd share mine purely to know whether ANYONE has had the same symptoms I have had recently.

I have suffered from IBS-D for seven years. It progressively became worse when I started to get acne. However as my acne started to clear, unfortunately my bowel didn't follow suit. Instead, it kept deteriorating to the point where I would regularly miss school, college and university because of the pain and anxiety it caused. In recent years it has again deteriorated- I would have D most days and I was left in constant pain. Despite seeing various gastroenterologist sand dietitians and trying various medications and special diets nothing worked for me. I was pretty much a complete social recluse and had to cancel almost all plans I made socially and I also eventually had to quit my job as a paralegal.

This was the stage I was at until March of this year. I didn't think things could possibly get any worse but I was completely wrong. I contracted campylobacter (food poising) from some bad chicken and this lead to me being put on antibiotics to clear the infection up (Ciprofloxacin). I was eventually hospitalised as the pain was unbearable and whilst in hospital I found out I had also tested positive for clostridium difficile ( caused by taking the anti biotics to rid me of the food poisoning infection). I was again given more antibiotics to clear the c.diff (metronidazole) however these didn't work and the infection came back so I was given a two month course of vancomycin. After a total of three months in hospital I was released and was finally clear of all infections. But little did I know the damage they had done to my bowel. I am still experiencing a popping sensation from my ribs downwards, a vibrating sensation through my entire abdomen, isolated shivers in my bowel, as well as generally feeling nauseous constantly. As well as this I am pretty much unable to eat... It's like a chemical reaction going off every time I eat and the pain is horrendous before and when I eventually go to the toilet ( which is mostly D with the odd day of C). It is almost like my body is holding everything in on one day of the week then bursting open the rest -there is no synergy with the bowel movements at all ( and nothing I eat really makes a difference-I.e I will have the same symptoms whether I eat chocolate or plain rice for example). I was told that I was experiencing post infectious IBS-D which has no specified duration. The severity of all of this is evidenced by the fact I have lost nearly three and a half stone since March.

I am also now awaiting CT scan results to see if the damage to my bowel has progressed into Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis 

I feel completely isolated from the world now, I don't leave the house, speak to anyone, or gain any enjoyment from anything anymore. I apologise for this long boring post but I'm just really hoping someone on here can relate to some of the aspects of my situation and or provide some advice ????

Just for the purposes of clarity the list of medications I take now are : paracetamol, co-codamol, tramadol, mebeverine, lorazepam/diazepam. I also take multivitamins and drink Yakult probiotics. ( I have recently also taken oromorph, buscopan)

Thanks,
Kate x


----------



## haloofthesun (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Kate! I feel like I can relate to your situation a little. I contracted my IBS from a bacteria type thing, this hasn't been confirmed by my doctor but it makes sense. Before 2012 I was normal, but in 2012 I came in contact with some bad food and got infected with h. pylori. I also have fatty liver disease, but that's another story. From what I read online h. pylori can cause IBS, that's what happened to me. I was diagnosed with IBS after an endoscopy/colonoscopy adventure last month. Your situation is quite a bit more extreme than mine and I honestly feel for you there. After I eat I get nauseous and I have abdominal pain when I eat something with dairy in it. I still don't really go out with my friends to this day, I'm 21 and they're about the same age and they don't understand what I'm going through. I don't know anyone in person that has IBS and it is really scary to have a curveball like this thrown at you. I'm currently on Zoloft and taking a multivitamin. My meds put me in a fog but they help my IBS symptoms. Sometimes it is hard for me to find the strength to get up and go to work because I just don't feel like it, but I'm not letting IBS take over my life. Feel free to message me anytime if you want to talk!

-Haley


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Kate,

Sorry to hear you are still suffering.... Have you tried the low FODMAP diet?


----------



## diegoa (Nov 27, 2014)

I been struggling with pain, cramps, bloating, flatulence and diarrhoea for 6 months. Found out two weeks ago via colonoscopy biopsy and stool test that I have been having on and off recurrent campylobacter colitis. Been on antibiotics, diarrhoea is gone but now experiencing PI-IBS with pain, cramps and bloating.

I know how you feel. Its been a horrible experience and hope I will get out of it at some point. Now I am taking things slow, living one day at a time.


----------

